# track question



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Is there a differance between the 9" radius Monza 1/8 banked turn and the one's on ebay that say 9" 1/8 bank turn? Is there somthing special about a 12" radius Daytona 1/4 Banked turn? Is any one making bank turns that are 12 and 15 inch 
thanks for any help


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Tomy track Bill?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Monza and Daytona are names that Aurora applied to the 9" and 12" banked turns respectively from back in the MM and AFX Snap Track days. Tomy carried on with the same 9"/12" offerings. They are all the same except for the connections. No set track manufacturer does 15" or larger radius banked turns. The original Aurora MM 9" banked track came with a pair of 9" long metal mounting brackets that were designed to warp/twist a pair of 9" straights into transition sections leading into the banked turns. The newer banked turn kits from Tomy come with a pair of 15" straights that serve as transitions with the natural flexibility of the track providing the warp/twist. 

Because of the small radius and extreme banking of the MM, A/FX, and Tomy banked tracks they really change the complexion of your track in a manner that you may or may not like, with the latter being more prevalent if you run standard TJets. Magnet cars do well on them.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

tdj241----- yes, AFX/ Tomy track


afxToo----- thanks for the info.


----------

